# MPG is soooooo low...



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

I know that everyone is tired of hearing this same old question but i have a 98 altima GXE with 111k and i cant believe that im getting 16mpg city and a bit highway... i dont drive that far... less than 5 miles to work but it is killing me that i have suck low MPG... i got a tune-up, alignment, tires (yes the psi is factory spec), struts, and a high preformance air filter and i still get low mpg and my acceleration is also sluggish... i know the car has more than a few miles on it but should i get that low of mpg? what does the sticker say if it were new? about 20 or so... i dont know what else to do help!!!

:wtf:


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

First of all look at your driving habits. There was some clown on here a couple months ago complaining about bad mpg and after 30 responses we finally found out he was a pizza delivery guy and would leave the engine running while dropping off the pies at the customer. 

Having said that you probably answered your question when you mentioned sluggish acceleration. You should concentrate on that problem and chances are it will take care of your mpg issue as well. There are any number of devices that when malfunctioning will cause bad acceleration. Check:

fuel mixture
timing
wires/cap/rotor - spark strength
MAF
O2 sensor
Coolant temp sensor
TPS
Exhaust blockage


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

I used to be a delivery guy but not anymore... i just drive less than 5 miles to work or the train station all on roads that have a posted speed limit of 30, but who really goes that slow... so i turn on my car warm it up and drive... not crazy but about 40 or so...and yes i know that warming up your car eats gas but you have to do it...and it was the same mpg in the summer and no i didnt have the ac on only bc of the gas prices... so any onther ideas


----------

